
Our Team Won Startup Weekend and All We Got Was a Shitty New Boss - rboyd
https://medium.com/@rboyd/our-team-won-startup-weekend-and-all-we-got-was-a-shitty-new-boss-35f1d1f1f267
======
ratfacemcgee
really interesting read! i wonder how many of these startup weekend success
stories end this way?

~~~
girlvsgrid
Yeah that's what I was thinking too. I feel like it's something that happens a
lot more than people are willing to admit. Idea guy just assumes he's the boss
because he had the idea and runs away with the company and the developers that
worked hard to make it happen just hope they are lucky enough to be selected
to be on the company with little equity.

